# Parkinson wood vice No 15



## twothumbs (25 Jul 2011)

Having read a number of heplful queries and answers over the past few weeks I wonder if anyone can help me. I purchased a Parkinson vice years ago which worked well in the junk shop without any load on it. When I got it home and tried it under load of course it jumped as a result of a broken half nut! Someone with a heavy hammer used it before me. Foolme, but it has done stalwart service despite this over a number of years. Would a Record half nut be a match and so a replacement, albeit with some tweaking? Alternatively are Parkinson spares to be had somewhere? No idea of age.

Thanks

Enjoying the Forum with so much interest, alternative ideas, and thoughts, as a new boy.


----------



## adidat (25 Jul 2011)

maybe you could post some pictures of the problem?

adidat


----------



## bugbear (26 Jul 2011)

twothumbs":23ip0qwv said:


> Having read a number of heplful queries and answers over the past few weeks I wonder if anyone can help me. I purchased a Parkinson vice years ago which worked well in the junk shop without any load on it. When I got it home and tried it under load of course it jumped as a result of a broken half nut! Someone with a heavy hammer used it before me. Foolme, but it has done stalwart service despite this over a number of years. Would a Record half nut be a match and so a replacement, albeit with some tweaking? Alternatively are Parkinson spares to be had somewhere? No idea of age.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Enjoying the Forum with so much interest, alternative ideas, and thoughts, as a new boy.



It probably has a worn half nut AND wear on the thread at the "close" position.

Given the cost of good second hand woodworking vices, by far your most economical route is to find another s/h vice.

When buying a s/h q/r vice, always tighten it right down, and LEAN hard on the handle. If there's anything other than a "full stop" feeling in the handle, walk away.

But I guess you know that - now.


BugBear


----------



## AndyT (26 Jul 2011)

Just thinking aloud here... with a vice worn on the thread and on the nut, would it help to pad the jaws out a bit more than usual, so the closed position would be a bit farther out? Thus staying clear of the worn part of the thread. And provided the front didn't stick out too uncomfortably.


----------



## twothumbs (26 Jul 2011)

Failing to upload photos. Will try again. The nut shot will show two legs knocked off. Bar has been replaced but not a problem to tune if necessary. Threads look OK. Local welder didn't want to do a weld build-up ie best left alone.


----------



## yetloh (26 Jul 2011)

AndyT":24brrka7 said:


> Just thinking aloud here... with a vice worn on the thread and on the nut, would it help to pad the jaws out a bit more than usual, so the closed position would be a bit farther out? Thus staying clear of the worn part of the thread. And provided the front didn't stick out too uncomfortably.



This is something I did, not because of problems with the vice, but because I wanted a wider bench and an extra row of dog holes. Adding a 45 mm strip to the fornt of the bench has effectively packed out the jaws and I haven't missed that 45mm of lost clamping capacity.
The extra width is useful and the double row of dogholes has been a great success; it is much easier to clamp awkwardly shaped pieces.

Jim


----------



## twothumbs (28 Jul 2011)

Another try......Nut with sliding legs missing.


----------



## twothumbs (28 Jul 2011)

One at a time ..... threads look OK.


----------



## twothumbs (2 Aug 2011)

Thank you to all who replied. Having taken off as photo I will be best to leave as is and keep cranking in and out.


----------

